# Don’t trust your R in the rain :o|



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys!

I’m a sad panda now...

Was out in a light drizzle today. I had my arm covering the camera most of the time and wiping it off. I know it’s nowhere near the level of weather sealing the 1dx2 has, but it was such a light rain I figured it would be a non issue , it wasn’t ... Drying it off in rice now, after drying it a bit with a hairdryer hopefully it’s not a write off, but I’m not that hopeful...

*edit* read that it should be in a sealed plastic bag, so did that after these shots.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 4, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I’m a sad panda now...
> 
> ...


Good luck! Hope it sorts itself out. Resist the urge to power it on for as long as you can stand it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2019)

Don't worry too much if it's just rain - salt water is the killer. I have successfully dried out a camera with no long term effects using rice in a sealed bag. Back here, we have airing cupboards around the hot water tank which are nicely warm for drying.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2019)

I have insurance so it’s mostly quite the disappointment... I have never ever worried about rain in the last 10-12 years using a 1-series. And the R was supposed to take quite the rain shower so I’m puzzled, and annoyed...


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 4, 2019)

Viggo, sorry to hear/see of your problems. 

Out of interest, did you notice the issue whilst shooting, or only later once back indoors?

I ask, as in the past I have found the dampness inside a camera bag, from the camera, lens, etc seems to have been more pervasive than the rain drops themselves - as though sitting in the moist bag for a few hours after a shoot was what defeated the (limited) weather sealing, rather than the drops at the time of being out in poor weather.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Viggo, sorry to hear/see of your problems.
> 
> Out of interest, did you notice the issue whilst shooting, or only later once back indoors?
> 
> I ask, as in the past I have found the dampness inside a camera bag, from the camera, lens, etc seems to have been more pervasive than the rain drops themselves - as though sitting in the moist bag for a few hours after a shoot was what defeated the (limited) weather sealing, rather than the drops at the time of being out in poor weather.


Thanks  

I noticed it at first as I was taking my camera off and placing it in my car, so it had only been outside .


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2019)

This is what lensrentals wrote about the EOS R on their tear down:

"Speaking of the Sony A7RIII, it’s taken a bit of internet trashing for its lack of weather sealing. Throw no stones from your glass house, oh Canon shooters. The Canon EOS-R is just about the same; well-sealed buttons and dials, not much else. That means, I think, that it will be fine in a misty rain for a while, but don’t get it saturated and don’t set it somewhere wet."

And the naysayers are already attacking the ruggedness of the 90D before it has even been tested!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 4, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Thanks
> 
> I noticed it at first as I was taking my camera off and placing it in my car, so it had only been outside .


Good to know - thanks. Hope all dries out okay for you.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Good to know - thanks. Hope all dries out okay for you.


Thanks, yeah me too.. I wasn’t prepared to switch cameras for something more expensive now or when available ...


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Yikes! Sorry to hear. Since my RP is so much fun, I still think I'll move from the 5Div to an R variety in the future. I'll add this info to thew eventual decision making.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info, sorry for you!
I'll check if it's possible to seal the viewfinder after the eyecup-removal, tape or silicone won't have an incidence on warranty, I presume...


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 4, 2019)

So sorry, Vigo, to hear about your camera, and I hope it will be fine.

I just couldn't pull the trigger for the R--even with the current $400 off (including the free basic adaptor) here in the USA. I kept asking myself, "Why am I buying a body just to use that one lens, the 50mm 1.2?"

Let Canon show its commitment by releasing a 5D type of mirrorless, weather-sealing and all.

Now I'm willing to wait.

Thank you for sharing your experience here so quickly. And, again, fingers crossed for your R!

Oh--btw, what lens was attached at the time? How is it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm a fair weather photographer, so if its raining, I don't take my camera out doors. It has nothing to do with intentionally protecting my cameras, I just don't like being out in the rain. Fortunately, we don't have much here in Spokane.


----------



## JoTomOz (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve used my R (since launched) in the rain a fair bit, sometimes with sometimes without an umbrella. Haven’t had that problem, or any problem really. Your experience scares me a little. So far I have figured if I am diligent about drying it off periodically I should be ok... Did it get stored/put in a bag wet? I’m guessing no...


----------



## digigal (Sep 5, 2019)

I have the tins of Hydrosorbent silica gel beads that I can put in a bag with my gear that will remove the moisture. When the beads absorb water they turn from orange to clear and that is a sign that it should be placed in a 300 degree oven for 3 hours to reactivate. They can be reactivated indefinitely. We take them with us on all our trips. It seems like every couple of years either me or my husband will have a lens or camera that will need to emergency treatment somewhere in the world and this has really rescued us (in the Falklands and Antarctica most notably). They are about the size of a tin of Altoids so they are easy to carry in your gadget bag when traveling.
Catherine


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the helpful tips and tricks!

The camera was left in pretty warm room in a sealed bag with rice overnight for 12 hours since it wasn’t really wet wet. It works just fine now and had cleared all up before I went to bed, but left it in there overnight.

I’m very happy it works of course, but I still can’t really believe that small amount of weather nearly took it out.. we have a lot of weather here and I’ve always found it exciting to shoot in the rain and snow, but with the R I can’t, the snow should be fine, but in the words of Blind Melon, no rain.

Yes, the lens was attached and it was absolutely no issue and none of the lids or battery and SD door or mount had any moisture. It was just the EVF.


----------



## mkamelg (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a known (at least for me) problem since the end of 2018. I found out about it by watching this video published on YouTube on December 11, 2018:


----------



## SteveC (Sep 5, 2019)

mkamelg said:


> This is a known (at least for me) problem since the end of 2018. I found out about it by watching this video published on YouTube on December 11, 2018:



The title sounded a bit negative, but he actually raves about the camera throughout that review. Apparently, "Big Mistake?" No.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Sep 5, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips and tricks!
> 
> The camera was left in pretty warm room in a sealed bag with rice overnight for 12 hours since it wasn’t really wet wet. It works just fine now and had cleared all up before I went to bed, but left it in there overnight.
> 
> ...



It's unfortunate you had to go through this, but at least it is working now. The higher end Canon bodies definitely have superior weather sealing as I shot a C300II in the pouring rain 2 years ago and water was literally dripping off the camera for hours shooting in a wooded area with no issues whatsoever. I don't have anywhere the same trust with my Sony bodies, so I use Peak design rain covers. They make 3 sizes for everything from DSLRs down to MILCs. They are form fitting and easily packable in the camera bag. 

Aside from that, and since rain covers only protect against direct exposure and not residual humidity/condensation moving between hot/cool environments, I do a few things back at home when I store my gear. I first throw it in a Ruggard electronic dry cabinet and afterwards when I'm not shooting for awhile, I pack them in a sealed pelican case with a few of those metal canister dessicant packs. They turn red when saturated and I can then throw them in the oven for awhile until they become blue again. The Ruggard dry cabinets go on sale from B&H from time to time. 

The only thing to consider with liquid damage is I don't know if camera manufacturers put in LCIs (liquid contact indicators) these days. Almost all smartphones do because they use it to gauge warranty claims. If an LCI is activated, it may affect future unrelated warranty claims.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2019)

jayphotoworks said:


> It's unfortunate you had to go through this, but at least it is working now. The higher end Canon bodies definitely have superior weather sealing as I shot a C300II in the pouring rain 2 years ago and water was literally dripping off the camera for hours shooting in a wooded area with no issues whatsoever. I don't have anywhere the same trust with my Sony bodies, so I use Peak design rain covers. They make 3 sizes for everything from DSLRs down to MILCs. They are form fitting and easily packable in the camera bag.
> 
> Aside from that, and since rain covers only protect against direct exposure and not residual humidity/condensation moving between hot/cool environments, I do a few things back at home when I store my gear. I first throw it in a Ruggard electronic dry cabinet and afterwards when I'm not shooting for awhile, I pack them in a sealed pelican case with a few of those metal canister dessicant packs. They turn red when saturated and I can then throw them in the oven for awhile until they become blue again. The Ruggard dry cabinets go on sale from B&H from time to time.
> 
> The only thing to consider with liquid damage is I don't know if camera manufacturers put in LCIs (liquid contact indicators) these days. Almost all smartphones do because they use it to gauge warranty claims. If an LCI is activated, it may affect future unrelated warranty claims.


Thanks a lot for the thorough reply

Yeah I know iPhones have those in the charging connector, easy to see water damage without opening them.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 6, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips and tricks!
> 
> The camera was left in pretty warm room in a sealed bag with rice overnight for 12 hours since it wasn’t really wet wet. It works just fine now and had cleared all up before I went to bed, but left it in there overnight.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, my friend. I hope it all works out. I love my R, but after building my lens stable I will probably use it as a backup to a higher level model. I am adverse, personally, to going out in the rain so this probably won't happen to me.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yikes. A bit disappointing to hear to be honest. But, glad you were able to get it up and running again.

I typically only shoot in good weather - but once late last year I decided to heck with it, I'll take one of my 5D4s out to shoot an event that was happening on a day with light to moderate rain. I was a bit nervous but I wrapped the camera and lens...kept most water out of it but the back of the camera still got quite wet. Luckily the sealing held up and after drying, camera continues to work without any issues.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 6, 2019)

Are there any rain covers available for the R? Kind of a problem if I can’t take it out in some weather. Especially since it’s autumn now


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 6, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Are there any rain covers available for the R? Kind of a problem if I can’t take it out in some weather. Especially since it’s autumn now


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 6, 2019)

New product idea: tiny ubmrella with hot shoe mount. Godox will clone it and add an RT transmitter


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips and tricks!
> 
> The camera was left in pretty warm room in a sealed bag with rice overnight for 12 hours since it wasn’t really wet wet. It works just fine now and had cleared all up before I went to bed, but left it in there overnight.
> 
> ...


I am paranoid about these things, having spent too long in my chemistry youth with vacuum desiccators and silica gel, and would have left it longer. It wouldn't do any harm to leave it with rice again.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am paranoid about these things, having spent too long in my chemistry youth with vacuum desiccators and silica gel, and would have left it longer. It wouldn't do any harm to leave it with rice again.


It wasn’t THAT wet, not like anything stopped working or anything.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 6, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> New product idea: tiny ubmrella with hot shoe mount. Godox will clone it and add an RT transmitter


I had that idea yeeeaaars ago my idea was to have a tilt mount so when carrying with my BlackRapid it could still cover.

I also had an idea that the top of my Lowepro backpack could have an umbrella sticking out on top. Inspector Gadget style .

But then I bought a 1-series instead.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Viggo said:


> It wasn’t THAT wet, not like anything stopped working or anything.


Where do you think the water droplets got into the viewfinder? Through the hot shoe?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 6, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Where do you think the water droplets got into the viewfinder? Through the hot shoe?


My guess would be the actual VF glass as that was facing up. Could also be the top of the body. But your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Viggo said:


> My guess would be the actual VF glass as that was facing up. Could also be the top of the body. But your guess is as good as mine.



Thanks--again! Clearly, I'm not able to completely let go of my fascination with the 50mm lens that is compelling me to just get the R.  

And so glad to hear yours is good to go, ready for more action.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 6, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Where do you think the water droplets got into the viewfinder? Through the hot shoe?


Last weekend I had EOS-R in rain for a short time (about 20-30min) but hot-shoe was covered by a piece of rubberized cover (got from Amazon about $5 for 5 pieces). Fortunately there was no leak into the camera. Perhaps $5 was the life saver investment! But I will be more careful with rain from now on.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 10, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I’m a sad panda now...
> 
> ...


Hoping you will give us a positive follow up later and hear that it's now up and running, creating stunning Viggo photos, once again.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 10, 2019)

canonmike said:


> Hoping you will give us a positive follow up later and hear that it's now up and running, creating stunning Viggo photos, once again.


Yeah, it’s all good! Dried off the VF and it’s not been a single hiccup so that’s great


----------



## ethanz (Sep 11, 2019)

Glad to hear that Viggo.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 12, 2019)

I have shot a lot in heavy rain (Live in Vancouver BC area) using both the R and the RP and have not had any issues. That said I am more cautious with the RP then I am with the R and both never really get rained on for extended time as I use an umbrella when it really down pours. 

Silly side note I was standing in a field on Saturday night holding my remote attached to the R trying to capture lightning (we get lots of rain but lightning is rare). When I looked around and realized I was the tallest thing in the field and I was holding a metal umbrella. I decided to pack up right after that


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2019)

Ramage said:


> I have shot a lot in heavy rain (Live in Vancouver BC area) using both the R and the RP and have not had any issues. That said I am more cautious with the RP then I am with the R and both never really get rained on for extended time as I use an umbrella when it really down pours.
> 
> Silly side note I was standing in a field on Saturday night holding my remote attached to the R trying to capture lightning (we get lots of rain but lightning is rare). When I looked around and realized I was the tallest thing in the field and I was holding a metal umbrella. I decided to pack up right after that


Haha, I’ve done that also, my 1d4 and I with a tripod and umbrella and the top of an arched bridge  remember I called it a day when all the lights on the bridge and the traffic lights went out. As I walked down water flowed 10cm high and drowned my shoes.


----------

